# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] infographie, programme, ou traducteur

## Ckpierre

Bonjour a tous. :;): 

je suis chinois, je fais mes tude  Paris depuis 2 ans
 la fin de ma formation de BAC+2, je dois faire un stage de 3 mois

comme mes tude en SRC(service et rseau de communication)
je m'intresse des stages de 3 domaines, infographie programme communication

pour la com, je prfet des stages de traducteur, parce que je suis pas 
fort dans les autre domaine de la com franais.

va la mon petit CV
/*----------------------------------------------*/
*Connaissances*

Html / CSS / JavaScript / PHP
Java / ActionScript 3
Photoshop / Illustrator / InDesign

*Langage*

Mandarin / Cantonnais : Langue maternelle
Franais / Anglais : Lu / crire / Orale
Japonais : Dbutant

*Diplme* : bac+2 DUT SRC(Service et Rseau de Communication)

*Universit* : IUT Bobingy Paris 13

*Dure* : 4/2010  7/2010

*Salaire* : A ngocier

*Contact* :

        Email : banemail@gmail.com 
        Msn : Ckpierre@hotmail.com 
/*----------------------------------------------*/

Merci et  bientt  :8-):

----------

